# What Breed?



## iteach64 (Dec 14, 2012)

Can you help me? Is she a boar cross? She is very small.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would bet a Nubian/Nigerian Dwarf cross.


----------



## ahead-by-a-hare (Jan 6, 2013)

How old is she? And how tall? It is hard to tell from pictures.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Agree, how old and tall is she? I got a freebie when I purchased my boer, a pygmy doe and her doeling which was pygmy boer. She was colored like a boer, stocky body with a little finer legs and about 4-6" taller than a pygmy. Basically she looked like a boer who would be about 4 mos old.


----------



## Shotzy11 (Dec 15, 2012)

I agree - probably a Nigerian cross.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

She is most deffinatly Nubian/nigerian. Looks exactly like my nigerian Nubian cross. Just different color.


----------



## iteach64 (Dec 14, 2012)

My little goat is a year old and she is 22 inches tall. she is supose to kid in Feb. This picture was taken about a month ago.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

iteach64 said:


> My little goat is a year old and she is 22 inches tall. she is supose to kid in Feb. This picture was taken about a month ago.


Good luck with the kidding!!! I can't wait to see pictures and hear how it goes!!!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

I vote boer Nigerian.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> I would bet a Nubian/Nigerian Dwarf cross.


 I think she is too..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> I vote boer Nigerian.


Im very curious here , where do you see Boer ?
Im learning , and I just want to see if im right or even close , lolol.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I think she is boer/ pygmy or boer/nigerian.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Im very curious here , where do you see Boer ?
> Im learning , and I just want to see if im right or even close , lolol.


I don't see boer at all.. I'm curious how they got that too!


----------



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

If you cover up her ears, she has a Boer head.

I vote Boer/pygmy


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

ksevern said:


> If you cover up her ears, she has a Boer head.
> 
> I vote Boer/pygmy


Yeah I see the roman nose - I vote Boer/Nubian because of ears and face. Maybe Boer/Nigerian - Don't think Pygmy though don't see it there.


----------



## ahead-by-a-hare (Jan 6, 2013)

I think she has Nigerian because of her size. Do you have a profile head shot? Nose type makes a difference. Are her ears always like that or does she hold them erect?


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Ok so I finally got the picture I was talking about. Here is the boer/pygmy.She is just under 3yr old. Her mom was pygmy and dad was a boer. This is her full grown. That's a grown pygmy right above her.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Nigi nub or Nigi alpine me thinks :] what is she bred to?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh she's pretty. , very cute .


----------



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

Here's a pic of one of my two year old does. She has LaMancha ears and a small head, but is only about 32 inches at the withers. OK, ears tell us LaMancha, but what else? (she's a 'screamer', too. Ugh). Seven of my does are Boer, three are pygmy, and two are goats.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Screamer tells me Boer or Nubian


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

mjgh06 said:


> Yeah I see the roman nose - I vote Boer/Nubian because of ears and face. Maybe Boer/Nigerian - Don't think Pygmy though don't see it there.


A roman nose is the opposite of what that girl has.. At least in my eyes. Her face is concave, not roman. But I see boer.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> A roman nose is the opposite of what that girl has.. At least in my eyes. Her face is concave, not roman. But I see boer.


I agree the profile is concave not convex. I always defined roman nose as having a wider bridge area with the front tip having a downward bend, slightly curved towards the mouth or aquiline. I know the two in international standards are separate terms - Concave/Convex profile versus Roman Nose. It may just be the angle at which the goat is looking in the picture shown though. But I still see the Boer.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My son had one that llooked exactly like that many years ago. The only difference was that her markings were black rather then red. She was Nigerian/Cashmere cross. She had very soft fur.


----------



## iteach64 (Dec 14, 2012)

This is her kid....


----------

